# Top dressing with Comand?



## boltfanindenver (May 2, 2019)

Has anyone ever done any top dressing with Comand? https://takecomand.com/

Looks like they only really have distribution in CO/FL and maybe a place in Texas that sells it. Apparently a lot of golf courses use it and the groundskeeper for the Florida Gators uses it on all of their athletic fields. It looks like it would be pretty beneficial, and anything I can do that helps with the water retention and loosening up my clay soil would be great. It's not super expensive and there's a place here in Denver that sells. it


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

I know quite a few guys that have tried it and had great results.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Compost is a great addition to a soil. One that is weed free and looks easy to spread sounds really good. I wonder what is the price.


----------



## boltfanindenver (May 2, 2019)

g-man said:


> Compost is a great addition to a soil. One that is weed free and looks easy to spread sounds really good. I wonder what is the price.


They said $45 per Cubic yard. They estimated a 1/2" for my 3k yard id need 4.5 yards. And they rent those eco lawn walk behind powered spreaders for $90 for the day if I don't want to spend the day out there with a rake


----------



## boltfanindenver (May 2, 2019)

viva_oldtrafford said:


> I know quite a few guys that have tried it and had great results.


Awesome. That's good to hear. Do you know by chance if they went just straight comand? Or did they mix it. Looks like a lot of places mix it so it's like 60/40 or 70/30 comand/sand. I was thinking of mixing it or doing it then doing sand a week or 2 later cause I have some leveling to do.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

boltfanindenver said:


> viva_oldtrafford said:
> 
> 
> > I know quite a few guys that have tried it and had great results.
> ...


Just straight command I believe.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Looking a an 80/20 , 90/10, or 75/25 sand/command mix for leveling our new zoysia lawn. Waiting on a quote for 3 tons for 2k sqft lawn.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Looks great.

Too bad it would literally kill me to spread this all over my 10,000 sq feet.


----------



## Pawel (Feb 1, 2019)

craigdt said:


> Looks great.
> 
> Too bad it would literally kill me to spread this all over my 10,000 sq feet.


i did this year ago for the first time (not Command, we have something else in IL) and yeah... i'm either going to pay someone to do it next time or just buy a bannerman spreader cause spreading 6 cubic yards with a rake wasn't fun (good cardio though)


----------

